# Southern Arizona Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

If anyone has any info on the Derby ....would love to hear callbacks. One of Windy's pups at 11months is running his 1st derby ....Lucky number 13 Ransom. Thanks Brenda (grandma in Ga)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Brenda said:


> If anyone has any info on the Derby ....would love to hear callbacks. One of Windy's pups at 11months is running his 1st derby ....Lucky number 13 Ransom. Thanks Brenda (grandma in Ga)


Sorry off topic, but Brenda, I saw the gang with Carol K earlier this week. What a crew that is!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh No!!!! Where is our wonderful roving reporter? Not at No Cal or So AZ...Melanie, are you taking over for Judy this week-end?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Oh No!!!! Where is our wonderful roving reporter? Not at No Cal or So AZ...Melanie, are you taking over for Judy this week-end?


Nope, not me. Nine hours is a little far to go to a trial without a dog entered. ;-)


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results:
I received the names of the handlers third hand. 
1st Rockliffs Choppers Chipper O/H Sally Foster

2nd Heads Up Quarterback Sneak O/H Lynn Nelson

3rd Crescent City Warrior O/H Boyd Woodward

4th Jazztime Super Delegate O-Larry & Anna Calvert H-Larry

I did not get the JAMs


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed but so happy to see Tebow up in 2d. Congrats to an awesome team, Lynn and Tebow!!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats to Lynn and Tebow and Boyd and Chief for the good showing in the Derby. Can see the training has paid off.

--Susie


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Sorry off topic, but Brenda, I saw the gang with Carol K earlier this week. What a crew that is!


Report on my Gemma??? I like as many good reports I can get on her.


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to my friends, Lynn and Boyd in the Derby, way to go!!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to Larry Calvert and Chase on the Derby 4th! Any news on Open (#20) and Amatuer (#1)?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Big congrats to Lynn and Tebow for the red ribbon in the Derby.

For the record, Judy and Trek are at home in WA and taking a short break from the trials after 5 in a row. We plan to be at Samish in two weeks and then head to Canada. Someone else will have to cover CA trials.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Big congrats to Lynn and Tebow for the red ribbon in the Derby.
> 
> For the record, Judy and Trek are at home in WA and taking a short break from the trials after 5 in a row. We plan to be at Samish in two weeks and then head to Canada. Someone else will have to cover CA trials.


The short break sounds very good..after five in a row!! So, in advance good wishes at Samish..and in Canada as well!! 

Bet "Trek" is enjoying some down time..lots of pats to the handsome boy..

Checked our fields again today after a couple of mild days, rain and 68 degrees yesterday (a record here!)..and we are now good to go...training  

Judy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I corrected the 4th place finisher in the derby after talking to Larry Calvert. It was Soupy not Chase.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results

1st FC AFC Runnin's Molly B O-Mickey Rawlins & Brian Clasby H-Mickey

2nd FC Afc Volwood's Big Ol' Rex O/H- Jack Vollstedt

3rd Rockliffs Justdoit O-Paul and Sally Foster H-Paul

4th FC Chatanika's High Water Haylee H- Patti Kiernan O-Thomas Wilkerson 

RJ Jazztime's Dust Devil Max O/H Diann Miller 

JAMs: 9,16,17,21,38

17 dogs called back in the Amateur to the third series.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Russ said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st FC AFC Runnin's Molly B O-Mickey Rawlins & Brian Clasby H-Mickey
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners! Do you happen to know dog numbers on the Am?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Big congrats to Lynn and Tebow for the red ribbon in the Derby.
> 
> For the record, Judy and Trek are at home in WA and taking a short break from the trials after 5 in a row. We plan to be at Samish in two weeks and then head to Canada. Someone else will have to cover CA trials.


Wow! do we miss you!!!!! But so nice to hear that you and Trek are taking a little time for yourselves. Good luck at Samish!!!!

Diane


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Mickey Rawlins and Molly win the Amateur -- Double Header :razz::razz::razz:

Bob Byrum won the Qualifying.

That is all the info I have at the moment.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Mickey Rawlins and Molly win the Amateur -- Double Header :razz::razz::razz:
> 
> Bob Byrum won the Qualifying.
> 
> That is all the info I have at the moment.



Congrats Mr Rawlins...had the pleasure of throwing birds for Molly at one training session last spring...she is a fabulous marker and has a great water entry going to the bird and also on the return..she is in the middle of that splash


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st FC AFC Runnin's Molly B O-Brian Clasby & Mickey Rawlins H-Mickey

2nd FC AFC Nebo's Onyx Tornado O/H Al Wilson

3rd Telgar's Herbie Fully Loaded O-Gordon and Marlene Benn H-Gordon

4th FC AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby O-Alfred P. & Susan F. Wilson H-Al

RJ FC AFC Volwood's Big Ol' Rex O/H

JAMs: 14,41


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st FC AFC Runnin's Molly B O-Brian Clasby & Mickey Rawlins H-Mickey
> 
> ...


Congrats to my training pal Al Wilson..way to go Twister and Ruby


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

BLOODY GOOD SHOW MICKIE AND MOLLY!

Bill


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Tebow and Lynn, Qual 3d in a very tough test! Very proud of you!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

O Canada! Congrats to Mickey on the double header and to Gord Benn on the 3rd in the Am. 

Also a big hurray to Lynn and Tebow for the 3rd in the Q.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Way to go Micky and Molly!!!*

Times 2 eh?


----------

